# For all you cat lovers out there....



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jennifer and Jim kept getting huge water bills.. They knew beyond a doubt that the bills weren't representative of their actual usage, and no matter how they tried to conserve, the high bills continued. Although they could see nothing wrong, they had everything checked 
for leaks or problems: the water meter, outdoor pipes, indoor pipes, underground pipes, faucets, toilets, washer, ice maker, etc., all to no avail. 
One day Jim was sick and stayed home in bed, but kept hearing water running downstairs. He finally got out of his sick bed to investigate, and stumbled onto the cause of the bills. Apparently this was happening all day long when they were not at home.. Knowing that few would believe him, he taped a segment of the 'problem' for posterity. Click on the site below to see for yourself:

http://www.dnaco.net/~vogelke/pictures/water-leak/water-leak.wmv


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

LOL! I work for the Grand Rapids Water System. Will have to show that to our customer service reps. We have questions we ask and things to check when customers have larger than normal bills...will have to ask them if they have cats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a side note on cats- I read an article this morning about a pet groomer in I think Phila., who was charged with animal cruelty as she was selling "designer cats" with gosh piercings that she had pierced herself. 
What is up with people???????????

I was unable to see the video on the cats with the water, for some reason my system did not allow it to be opened. Is there any other wayto post it? I would love to see it.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Here it is from youtube


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is hilarious. Who knew?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, that is so hilarious!!! They are so smart.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I loved the video. It reminds me of my previous cat, Pumpkin, who LOVED to watch the toilet flush. Luckily she never learned to flush it herself but if we were in the bathroom getting ready for work we'd flush just for her amusement. She'd hop on the seat and paw at the water (which is precisely why we locked her out when we really required the commode).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and I thought Cashy was obsessive compulsive!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How very funny! Cats are so smart when something has their interest!!

Love it, thanks for posting!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, I love it!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had seen that before and love it. I still chuckle when I watch it. Growing up, we had 3cats. One used to lay on the back of the toilet seat. One of the others used to come into the bathroom and start swatting at her to tr to knock her into the bowl.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We had a young cat that accidentally fell into the toilet bowl when one of the boys left the seat up. She was frantically grabbing at anything and flushed the handle down while she was still in the bowl. Poor thing was terrified. Fortunately she was well on her way out when it actually flushed and she was only wet and VERY indignant! Boy, did she look mad!!! It was so hard not to laugh, since she was okay, but the boys were careful to put the seat down after that.

ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great video! Smart cat! We had a cat named Sydney....he LOVED to lay up on the kitchen counter and wait for us to turn the water faucet on and then he would lay there forever and swat at the the water flow. Glad he never discovered how to flush the toilet!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I can sorta figure out how they learned that flushing the toilet makes that cool swirly sound and whoosh but what I wonder is how does she know to wait until it is done, before pullling the lever again?????


----------

